# Flight Line Security Training in Winnipeg



## navypuke (3 May 2009)

Hello, 

I'm the navy if you haven't guessed and I have been chosen to deploy to KAF for roto 9 as flight line security. The training is relatively short 3 or 4 weeks my unit tasker says. Do any of you airforce types work at Winnipeg and are involved with the training, can you give me an idea what its like. Anyone whos been to KAF doing this job would be a bonus too.


----------



## pylon (11 May 2009)

If you can watch and make sure someone is doing a FOD check before driving on the ramp, you're hired. Or make sure the gate is locked.. sorry, I mean secure.. than you're the person for the job. You guys drive me nuts over here.    The training in Winnipeg is not specific to what your job will be, it is unit work up training (COMKAF). BFT, ranges, briefings.. that's about it. If you want to know anymore, just msg me. Just giving you the gears, the job actually isn't as hard as I described.   :


----------

